
Login button is broken on Linkedin. They suggest that I use another browser - jgaa
https://www.linkedin.com/help/linkedin/forum/question/663963
======
i0nutzb
Switching browser usually means that you don't have any extensions installed,
no caching, no local storage, probably no malware and so on.

They suggest you to _try_ another browser and see if that's fixed. If is
fixed, there is a problem on your side. If is not, there might be a problem on
their side.

\---

TLDR: that looks like a standard/automated reply

